# "Newspaper is for reading, not for spanking"



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Grrr! OK, so I'm staying with my grandparents again for a little while and naturally my chi's are here with me (for those that don't know, I have 2..Lina and Boss). My grandmother knew when she convinced me to move back in with them that my dogs were no different than my children. I treat them the same way I treat my 4yr old son (well...not exactly the same but you get the idea lol). She has stated several times that if a dog pooped on her floor she would just get rid of it. Pfft. Not gonna happen. We have the dogs confined into the laundry room, all thier toys, beds, crates, everything are right there for them. I hate to do that to them but they're slowly getting very good at letting someone know when they have to potty and will go outside (yay!) and not on the pad. 

Anyway- Lina (3yrs) has always been a little booger lol. She HATES to have someone tell her what to do and rarely have I ever had a time when I didn't have to get a little upset with her to get her back in the house or do whatever I was trying to get her to do. Usually it is going back in the house or staying in her own yard (for some reason the neighbors yard just looks like so much more fun. *rolls eyes*). Well, my mother had started to swat her butt with her hand when she had to go get her and I put a stop to that RIGHT NOW. And told her the next time she smacked my dogs butt I was going to smack her face and see how she liked it. I don't see much of a difference. My mom hasn't smacked her butt since lol. My grandmother (who doesn't like ANY animal..uh huh..I know) is STILL trying to convince me that if I just rolled up a newspaper and swatted her butt with it when she did something bad, that she would learn. I simply told her that newspapers are for reading, not for beating 4lb. dogs. 

The dogs don't even put 2 and 2 together when you spank them. They just think you're being mean to them, and I WON'T have it. I don't even spank my son that often (in fact, it's been months since he did anything that would even make me think about spanking his butt) so I'm freakin' sure not going to spank my dogs.

*Sigh* Why is it that some people just don't understand it doesn't do any good?? There are other ways to get your point across to a dog. I choose to crate her when she's not listening to me..it works fine for me. 

OK, I'm done with my little rant now lol. I just had to get it out to people who understand where I'm coming from .


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ugh I know what you mean! If anyone ever laid a hand on Carl or Mia...I would smack them!  
Some people just don't get it!
My mom told me the other day that she heard that if a dog pees on the floor you should rub their nose in it. I completely blew up and said "Don't you EVER do that to my dogs. That is such an outdated method of punishment, and it's cruel. The dog doesn't understand why you're shoving it's face in the ground, blah blah blah" 
So I can understand why some people don't understand that their methods aren't the best!!
I use positive reinforcement on my puppies and they're great little doggies


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

A lot of my family don't get how dogs work. They're actually a lot easier than people think lol But I'm glad you know better and hopefully you can get through to them!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

my "stepfather" and I use that term lightly, has always said when toby acts up if I would just roll up a newspaper he wouldn't do it anymore. If makes me so mad and he just kept saying it. I would never do that and he knows it so I don't know why he keeps saying it. some people are just old school i guess but I would never hit a dog.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with you. There is never any reason to hit ("spank") a chihuahua or rub his nose in his excrement. This doesn't teach a dog anything, but to fear of you. I believe in training a dog with love, repetition, and positive reinforcement. 

Dogs want to learn and please their human masters. There are no bad dogs, just inexperienced owners.


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

The weird thing is-My mom or anyone else has never used any newspaper or magazines to spank on chis. They don't really get into trouble. But for some reason my boy chi, Bo, is terrified of magazines. My mom will have him in her lap while she is reading a magazine and he runs to the corner of the chair and lowers her head. We don't get it since he's never been punished that way before. And we got him at 7 weeks old so I don't think the breeder did anything to him because she doesn't believe in disciplining that way either


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Taylor that reminds me of a story my dad told me. He said when he was little his family dog got loose, and he was running after it. He finally caught up to it and pulled off his belt to use as a leash and the dog cowered and thought he was going to hit him. No one had EVER hit the poor thing with a leash! It's so weird that it was scared of it


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

Katie 18 said:


> Taylor that reminds me of a story my dad told me. He said when he was little his family dog got loose, and he was running after it. He finally caught up to it and pulled off his belt to use as a leash and the dog cowered and thought he was going to hit him. No one had EVER hit the poor thing with a leash! It's so weird that it was scared of it


Yea its odd--I mean he can tell my mom isn't going to hit him with the magazine but he freaks out anyway. Although, now tha he's a little older he is growing out of his fear.


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

I think the newspaper swatting thing came about because a very small section of a paper rolled up doesn't hurt much but it makes _a lot of noise_ - it's actually *the noise* that scares the dog, not pain. In fact a lot of owners just swat the floor next to the dog to make the noise instead of swatting the dog. In addition, this would only work if you caught them in the act of doing something wrong and couldn't get them to stop otherwise (like they were ignoring your commands or something) because it gets their attention.

But where the heck did rubbing their nose in poop & pee start??? I've had SOOOO many people tell me to do that and for the life of me, I can't figure out how that is supposed to teach an animal not to poop or pee in that area.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Same here - we went back home for the weekend to help mum and dad decorate. Pebs had an accident on there wooden floor (at least not the carpet  ). She had been inside an awful long time (although enjoying her little self ripping up the wallpaper we had taken off the walls!) so it was my fault that i had taken her out. I said 'naughty' and took her straight outside. My dad said that was a pathetic telling off and she would never learn that it was wrong, unless i rubbed he nose in it and tapped her nose. When i tried to explain that it was actually my fault and she must of been bursting to go i got accused of babying her! - Parents....who'd have em


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I rustle a newspaper when my girls continue to yap, after they have been told to stop. It is very effective. It makes them stop immediately. I think they just don't like the noise. As for smacking a Chi with a newspaper or otherwise, I think it is abuse and only a bully would do it!


----------

